# No more volume control with Marantz



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

Does anyone use a TiVo bolt with a marantz AV receiver? My TiVo remote can no longer control the volume on the marantz. I went through all of the code options that are listed for marantz and non-work. Everything has worked fine for the last 3 years until yesterday. Possibly there is a new remote code?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Doesn't make sense.

Marantz's codes didn't suddenly change...

So, the TiVo Remote must be sending out the wrong codes, or no codes at all.

Does the original Marantz Remote still work the Marantz?

-KP


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

wthomas69 said:


> Does anyone use a TiVo bolt with a marantz AV receiver? My TiVo remote can no longer control the volume on the marantz. I went through all of the code options that are listed for marantz and non-work. Everything has worked fine for the last 3 years until yesterday. Possibly there is a new remote code?


Unless you had a firmware update for the Marantz, it's unlikely that the codes suddenly stopped working.

I'd try the following, in order:

Marantz original remote (does it work at all - if not, check the IR window on the receiver)
TiVo remote in IR mode with the Tivo (does it control the Tivo correctly in IR mode? If not, possibly an issue with the IR blaster on the remote)
Marantz front-panel controls (thing could've died entirely?)


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

bigalfromchicago said:


> Unless you had a firmware update for the Marantz, it's unlikely that the codes suddenly stopped working.
> 
> I'd try the following, in order:
> 
> ...


yes original remote works, so does the apple tv remote (controls marantz volume). And tivo remote controls tivo as it should.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Try doing a 'reset' on the TiVo Remote and reprogram it.

-KP


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

wthomas69 said:


> yes original remote works, so does the apple tv remote (controls marantz volume). And tivo remote controls tivo as it should.


Does the TiVo remote control the telly power like it should? Do you have another TiVo remote you can test with?

The easiest way is probably to perform a Global Reset and reprogram the Marantz code https://support.tivo.com/articles/Knowledge/How-to-Perform-a-Global-Reset-for-my-Remote-Control

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

bigalfromchicago said:


> Does the TiVo remote control the telly power like it should? Do you have another TiVo remote you can test with?
> 
> The easiest way is probably to perform a Global Reset and reprogram the Marantz code https://support.tivo.com/articles/Knowledge/How-to-Perform-a-Global-Reset-for-my-Remote-Control
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I figured it out. Think the volume buttons going bad. Reprogrammed and saw for a brief second the volume of the screen, continued buttons gave me nothing.


----------



## wlpippin (May 16, 2015)

wthomas69 said:


> yes original remote works, so does the apple tv remote (controls marantz volume). And tivo remote controls tivo as it should.


I've found the IR fails before the RF when the battery is getting low. So Tivo remote still works with the tivo and indicates it's sending a button press when trying to control receiver but the IR beam isn't strong enough. Try replacing batteries. It's quite baffling to guests as everything looks like there's no reason it shouldn't be working.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

wlpippin said:


> I've found the IR fails before the RF when the battery is getting low. So Tivo remote still works with the tivo and indicates it's sending a button press when trying to control receiver but the IR beam isn't strong enough. Try replacing batteries. It's quite baffling to guests as everything looks like there's no reason it shouldn't be working.


That's very true. The battery condition in System Information is 90% or higher with new batteries. It's 100% with lithium. I use lithium which are 100% until they die a quick death.


----------



## JackieGaGa (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a Marantz 6011 and there is no problem with the volume


----------

